# Fawn or red fawn?



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Is Bailey fawn or red fawn? 

Here's some pics:
http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz291/misstingerrn/DSCF1072.jpg
http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz291/misstingerrn/park3-1.jpg
http://i837.photobucket.com/albums/zz291/misstingerrn/park1.jpg


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

He looks fawn, although that last one does appear to have a red tint in the sun. A red Chi is a deep russet type color. It carries that red tint even inside, not just in the sun. I can't get to the other computer right now, but here's a link to some pics. Cheers is red and Punkin is a red sable. I think you can see what I'm talking about here.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

I was hoping you'd reply, Lisa. Thanks! She def. has a reddish cast to her both indoors and out. Does it make a difference what their under belly looks like? Her's is white. Kind of a creamy white. 

Can't see your pics right now. I looked up colors online. Still having a hard time calling it. It doesn't really matter, I'd just like to know what color to call her


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Tico is a red fawn. He is very red even inside.
















and outside.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Let's try it this way.









Cheers 









Punkin

I think she's close enough to call her red if you want to.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Yea, all the pictures help...all beautiful. I esp like cheers. 

So red fawn then? LOL...guess I want to throw the red in there


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Actually, I don't need to do that.  If you say fawn, then fawn she is. Is it fawn and white, or just fawn?


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> Actually, I don't need to do that.  If you say fawn, then fawn she is. Is it fawn and white, or just fawn?


OK, darlin', listen to Auntie Lisa.  The only time color semantics becomes an issue is when one is color breeding and relying on pedigrees to determine exactly what colors are behind the dog one is breeding. Fawn, red fawn, and red are in the same color family and aren't what we're generally looking at with a fine toothed comb even when we are researching a color pedigree. We use base colors without the adjectives so one is either fawn (which includes various shades) or red (which also has a range). The general public, who aren't breeding for color, can and do use the describing colors to denote the various shades. Sooo, with that said, you can easily and honestly call her a red fawn with white markings. If they have any white on them, you include that in the color description..and she does. She does have a red tint to her fawn so you're good and red fawn will work for her base color. And if anyone argues with you, tell them to some see me. vbg


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

ROFL...thanks for the education auntie! By golly I think I've got it now!

Since I'm getting schooled, what's vbg?


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

MisStingerRN said:


> ROFL...thanks for the education auntie! By golly I think I've got it now!
> 
> Since I'm getting schooled, what's vbg?


Old school abbreviation - vbg = very big grin from way back before we ever had smileys


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

ahh like this....


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Since we're on the subject, I was wondering when I could expect coat changes to stop? She has like a reversed mask...not sure if that's right or not but it's a white mask not a dark one. I really love it. It's pretty light though. Do you think she's fully developed as far as that goes or could she still change? 

She'll be 7mo on Friday.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

She should be about done with color change now that her adult coat is coming in. It may lighten/darken a bit yet but it's pretty much done. I know what you are describing and it's a lovely marking.


----------



## MisStingerRN (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

